# replacment engine ariens st824



## norsk viking (Jan 26, 2014)

hello 
a question from norway.
sorry for my bad language.
i have a very old st824 snow blower with blown engine. 
and i am trying to find a replacment engine. but it seems the lenght from the base up to senter og the shaft is 105mm(4,13 inches) on my old engine.
and on replacment engine i can find in norway it is 133mm(5,24inches).
do i only need a bit larger belts? with new engine.
the engines who are avalible in norway are loncin,sierra,and honda copy.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

1" taller is going me mean you will need belts 2" longer. You will probably have to do something with the belt cover too if you do that.

I switched my HM80 for a Honda clone and the shaft height was the same. In my case though I had a 3/4" shaft on the new engine vs a 1" shaft on the old one so I needed new pulleys as well.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It would be more money the 11 hp predator honda clone has a crankshafts canter of 5.25 inches from base to center. Maybe your honda clone or loncin is the same?


----------



## norsk viking (Jan 26, 2014)

that could be the same motors.i cant find 105mm(4,13 inches) engines.
what engines are avalible in 105mm(4,13 inches) form base to senter og shaft?
with 1 inch shaft? if i dont find in norway i can use jetcarrier to ship to norway.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I apologize, I read your lost too quickly. The standard 212 cc 6.5 Hp predator engine is 4.17 inches to crank centerline.

Loncin HAS to have a similar engine. Let me check.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The loncin 170 engine is 105 mm centerline.

I think the 175 is a step up and is 133 mm.

The 170 is about 7hp. I would contact a loncin dealer as what I found is just online. You need to be positive


----------



## norsk viking (Jan 26, 2014)

Shryp said:


> 1" taller is going me mean you will need belts 2" longer. You will probably have to do something with the belt cover too if you do that.
> 
> I switched my HM80 for a Honda clone and the shaft height was the same. In my case though I had a 3/4" shaft on the new engine vs a 1" shaft on the old one so I needed new pulleys as well.


whas this a 8hp honda clone?


----------



## norsk viking (Jan 26, 2014)

td5771 said:


> The loncin 170 engine is 105 mm centerline.
> 
> I think the 175 is a step up and is 133 mm.
> 
> The 170 is about 7hp. I would contact a loncin dealer as what I found is just online. You need to be positive


ok. si i cant just putt a 133mm centerline engine with a new pulley or longer belts? i hoped i could do a quick and easy engine swap.i can buy a used engine but it cost 651 dollar. and a new china engine cost 489dollars.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sure you can. I believe this one will bolt right on. I just want you to double check with your engine seller.

LC170F£¨D£©S - Loncin lndustries

Its the 170 and should have a 105 mm centerline for the crank.

You have to check the crankshafts diameter as well.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The bad part is it is only around 6 Hp. But you wont have to change anything.
good part is it is a snowblower winterized engine.

You can Go bigger and change the belts and maybe the pulley


----------



## norsk viking (Jan 26, 2014)

td5771 said:


> Sure you can. I believe this one will bolt right on. I just want you to double check with your engine seller.
> 
> LC170F£¨D£©S - Loncin lndustries
> 
> ...


ok i understand. 
this engine is awalible in norway 11 Hk Honda lik snøfresmotor m/ elstart - Snowking
i will cal him tomorrow an hear.


----------



## norsk viking (Jan 26, 2014)

td5771 said:


> The bad part is it is only around 6 Hp. But you wont have to change anything.
> good part is it is a snowblower winterized engine.
> 
> You can Go bigger and change the belts and maybe the pulley


if i dont get eanything with more hp its better then nothing.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Harbor Freight or Similar 7hp Chinese Engine with 3/4 crank will work with Your Original Pulleys and belts, but you must use the "Other" set of mounting holes on the chassis. I Get Bronze Sleeves at the Local Hardware store to change the 3/4 crank to 1". You have to grind a keyway in the Sleeve, and make a Larger Key to bridge the pulley and the crank. I've done this Many Times.


----------

